# Do you think a fish store will hire me part-time with pay?



## ThaChingster

I'm 15, turning 16 this October and I'm in need for a job. 

I've worked at a few stores, but they usually ended up paying me in livestock.. not cash. I genuinely love this hobby, and would like to have a job at a LFS, but I just need to find one that will pay me, as I do want to purchase a large tank (~120g) 

Does anyone know of any stores that are willing to hire someone like me?
Or would you guys suggest me working at a corporation like McDonalds or Tim Hortons?


----------



## missindifferent

Paying with livestock...........!!! omg. Maybe you should work for larger companies like the ones you've mentioned. That way you'd get minimum wage ($10.65 or so).
I don't think small fish stores can really afford employees... they're mostly family-run anyway.


----------



## tom g

*job*

i dont think it would hurt to ask , go in and ask for manager and ask away . tel lhim how much u are into it and see what they say . the only think im not sure about is your age as most hire around 16-18 but i can be wrong . doesnt hurt to walk in and ask . what stores were u thinking about .


----------



## ThaChingster

tom g said:


> what stores were u thinking about .


I was thinking either Big Al's, or Petsmart.
But I think Petsmart hires at 17, 
and I have already applied at Big Al's, I hope to get a response!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

If they pay in livestock....

Zebra Plecos & Grade SS+ or higher CRS


----------



## ThaChingster

AquaNekoMobile said:


> If they pay in livestock....
> 
> Zebra Plecos & Grade SS+ or higher CRS


My tanks are all full already!


----------



## J-Miles-21

I used to work at the petsmart up at elgin mills and 404....and i think there were people hired that were 16...but it was right when the store first opened so i think they might have just been taking whoever they could.

i was assistant manager of the livestock section...and trust me...they will hire anyone....i think i was the only person that knew what they were doing...some people told customers they could have a tiger oscar in a 15 gallon tank...i don't think ive stepped into a conversation that fast ever to shut him down......as long as u show u know what ur doing..im guessing ur a shoe in


----------



## ThaChingster

Thanks for the info, Miles! I guess this means I'll be applying at Petsmart now, :] both first markham place and hwy 7 & bayview locations. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## 03pilot

IMHO...working for Petsmart is fine if u are just interested in making money to support your hobby. But don't expect you'll enjoy working there or learn anything about fish keeping. I think they have a fish department in every stores just because they want to be a complete pet store. They make money selling dogs and cats and related product and services. Fish department there is often neglected. You probably will get frustrated working there.


----------



## iBetta

you might want to check out 03pilot's post of ripley's aquarium opening next year!  omg if this is true im so excited lol


----------



## 03pilot

iBetta said:


> you might want to check out 03pilot's post of ripley's aquarium opening next year!  omg if this is true im so excited lol


Actually its opening day will be in summer of 2013...so we need to wait 2 years...


----------



## Will

Also at Pet Smart, you won't work in a specific department. All employees can fill all the roles in the store. 

I suggest you put together a resume (since it's your first paid employment you'll need to look into putting together a first-job/student resume, which are a bit different from professional resumes) and apply directly to the managers at both LFS and local chain stores. Good Luck. Remember to follow up. Do you have a SIN yet?


----------



## J-Miles-21

Will Hayward said:


> Also at Pet Smart, you won't work in a specific department. All employees can fill all the roles in the store.
> ?


well theres a specific livestock department that you can stay in, so you have to take care of all the fish, reptiles, small mammals, and birds...if your in the department you won't ever be switched around and nobody outside of the department will be switched in

its true though..you won't learn anything new..unless u never had experience with reptiles, small mammals or birds..but even then..the info is fairly basic. I didn't mind it...because i felt like i was actually providing people with good information, unlike the rest of the people in the store...and i got to handle all the reptiles during the day when nobody was around...plus u get 15% off

in the end...its just a way to make money....either way im cleaning tanks for fish and reptiles at home..might as well get paid a little for doing it somewhere


----------



## Will

J-Miles-21 said:


> in the end...its just a way to make money....either way im cleaning tanks for fish and reptiles at home..might as well get paid a little for doing it somewhere


On the other hand, after working for years- caring for fishtanks 8 hours a day at work, doing waterchanges on dozens of tanks a day, going home to do more waterchanges on your own tanks can become tiresome and tedious. Not for everyone, and certainly not to begin with, but it can happen.


----------



## coldmantis

I was at bigals' scarb last week and there was some kid asking if they were hiring in the livestock section and he got an onspot interveiw after the fish guy netted me my chili rasboros lol


----------



## Riceburner

Will Hayward said:


> On the other hand, after working for years- caring for fishtanks 8 hours a day at work, doing waterchanges on dozens of tanks a day, going home to do more waterchanges on your own tanks can become tiresome and tedious. Not for everyone, and certainly not to begin with, but it can happen.


Very true that. When your hobby/interest becomes a job...it can put a damper on that interest. But it can be renewed though.


----------



## ThaChingster

Will Hayward said:


> I suggest you put together a resume (since it's your first paid employment you'll need to look into putting together a first-job/student resume, which are a bit different from professional resumes) and apply directly to the managers at both LFS and local chain stores. Good Luck. Remember to follow up. Do you have a SIN yet?


I do have a resume that I have written, and an SIN number. 

I'm planning to follow up this weekend if no one from PJs or Big Al's replies back, 
and also i plan to go to Petsmart to hand in a resume in person.


----------



## coldmantis

petsmart only takes applications online not in person, I know this because I convinced my gf to apply for a job there so I can use her employee discount on fish stuff lol


----------



## Al-Losaurus

coldmantis said:


> petsmart only takes applications online not in person, I know this because I convinced my gf to apply for a job there so I can use her employee discount on fish stuff lol


lol.. good idea.

If it is not to far out of your way try checking with mike at finatics a few times i have been there he had a younger fellow helping out around the store. He is basically a one man show and only open a few days a week but it would not hurt to try if the bigger stores turn you down.

Good luck.


----------



## solarz

Rather than trying to get hired at a fish store, why not just breed livestock for money?


----------



## ThaChingster

solarz said:


> Rather than trying to get hired at a fish store, why not just breed livestock for money?


Have tried that  but it's not a lot of pay! I've been breeding and selling cherries for a 75 cents or 50 cents a pop and have only earned about $100 in half a year?


----------



## ThaChingster

Just wrote my first resume followup 



ThaChingster said:


> Dear Mr. ------,
> 
> I submitted a resume earlier this week for the Part-Time Livestock Staff position advertised in the Job Listings section of the Big Al's website.
> I am very interested in working at Big Al's and I believe my skills, especially my years of experience with livestock at home, would be an ideal match for this position.
> If necessary, I would be glad to provide any further information you might need, or to come in for an interview regarding my candidacy.
> I can be reached at (647) 555-5555 or [email protected]
> I look forward to hearing from you and thanks for your consideration.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Jerry


----------



## solarz

ThaChingster said:


> Have tried that  but it's not a lot of pay! I've been breeding and selling cherries for a 75 cents or 50 cents a pop and have only earned about $100 in half a year?


Try other things then, like crystal shrimps and cichlids.


----------



## coldmantis

ThaChingster said:


> Dear Mr. ------,
> 
> I submitted a resume earlier this week for the Part-Time Livestock Staff position advertised in the Job Listings section of the Big Al's website.
> I am very interested in working at Big Al's and I believe my skills, especially my years of experience with livestock at home, would be an ideal match for this position.
> If necessary, I would be glad to provide any further information you might need, or to come in for an interview regarding my candidacy.
> I can be reached at (647) 555-5555 or [email protected]
> I look forward to hearing from you and thanks for your consideration.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Jerry


you should mention something about selling cherry shrimps from home, or make something up about selling stuff at school, pet store or not this is a sales job, they rather have someone with lots of sales experience and little fish knowledge, then someone who is a guru of fish and little sales experience. Adding that you are familiar with fish products and can up sale goods when people purchase livestock is very important too. Also change thanks for your consideration to thank you for your consideration.


----------



## ThaChingster

Went to the Richmondhill South Petsmart, online applications only.
Then went to BA North York/Thornhill, no jobs available even thought the BA website says there are..

Sad day


----------



## BoiBJ

well on a side note i learned their is a fellow teen on the forum!!!


----------



## ThaChingster

BoiBJ said:


> well on a side note i learned their is a fellow teen on the forum!!!


It's hard to find teens that are into fishkeeping now, eh?


----------



## 03pilot

ThaChingster said:


> Went to the Richmondhill South Petsmart, online applications only.
> Then went to BA North York/Thornhill, no jobs available even thought the BA website says there are..
> 
> Sad day


Don't get discouraged! Its not easy to find a job for anyone these days. Be patience and keep an open mind when looking. All the best and good luck!!


----------



## BoiBJ

lol yea but im not really a teen more a kid only 13 and inexperienced


----------



## ThaChingster

If anyone knows of a fish store that's hiring, please PM me!


----------



## splur

Yea, the aquatics section in petsmarts is always depressing. Maybe you can improve it, but every time I go I see pretty sad fish.


----------



## Kerohime

I dont see how things can eventually get better working in a large pet store chain. 
I completely turned one of the PJ's fish rooms around after a really irresponsible fish manager got fired for stuff like sexual harrassment... and I was given a pat on a back for it. 

And then given crap about profit margins.. beating last year's margins... stuff that I wasnt even interested in. 
I'd say, working in a pet store will at least allow you to contribute some expertise into the job you do, in comparison to fast food places, but I wouldnt go into management positions. But who knows, maybe you'll really like it. =) I probably would have enjoyed working at a smaller independent store that wasnt mostly about seeing customers as dollar signs.

It was just frustrating. =\


----------



## Hoyuen

might want to consider getting a big tank~ You are still in High School what if you need to go to college?
I've been to Big Al's on steeles and yonge and they have a sign that says hiring.


----------



## ThaChingster

Hoyuen said:


> might want to consider getting a big tank~ You are still in High School what if you need to go to college?
> I've been to Big Al's on steeles and yonge and they have a sign that says hiring.


I went in and asked what seemed like the manager
he said "Not at the moment"


----------



## ThaChingster

BA Vaughan is hiring part time!
Just sent an email, just hope for the best.. 

If I get hired, i'll give all of you guys employee discounts


----------



## Will

ThaChingster said:


> If I get hired, i'll give all of you guys employee discounts


Eyes and ears are everywhere!


----------



## ThaChingster

Will said:


> Eyes and ears are everywhere!


Okay, a friends and family discount instead 

this is like a dream job right now 
Let's see what happens

What is the normal amount of time it takes for an employer to get back to a potential hire?

My mom once put in a resume at 12am on a monday morning, and got a call back 9 hours later at 9am LOL


----------



## Will

There's no normal. You should follow up within a couple days though IMO. (bring another copy of your resume in case they haven't actually read/seen it or have forgotten you! Happens often.)


----------



## bigfishy

ThaChingster said:


> BA Vaughan is hiring part time!
> Just sent an email, just hope for the best..
> 
> If I get hired, i'll give all of you guys employee discounts


I know Big Als has a list of Tanganyikan fish, and one of them is a Tanganyikan spiny eel...

Bring in the eel! Id love to buy a few!


----------



## ThaChingster

bigfishy said:


> I know Big Als has a list of Tanganyikan fish, and one of them is a Tanganyikan spiny eel...
> 
> Bring in the eel! Id love to buy a few!


It kind of looks like a larger kuhli loach LOL

and we have to wait for me to *get the job* first


----------



## Angelic

If its seasonal they'll be hiring now till about the next three weeks or so since its seasonal and they will want time to train people before the christmas rush ^_^ Goodluck ~


----------



## Angelic

ThaChingster said:


> BA Vaughan is hiring part time!
> Just sent an email, just hope for the best..
> 
> If I get hired, i'll give all of you guys employee discounts


Oh! Also, if you didn't go in an physically hand in the resume it lessens your chances I find  So if you didn't hand in a physical resume I would. That's if they do accept them because I know some places don't. It does show initiative though, going in =P


----------



## J-P

The pic in the Avatar shouldn't have any problems


----------



## ThaChingster

Just handed in my resume at BA Vaughan and had a quick talk with the manager. 
It's funny, because he's almost like an older version of me. He likes fish, does martial arts, and plays Call of Duty LOL.

BA feels like a great atmosphere to work with, I hope I get this position


----------



## J-Miles-21

good luck...don't forget the discounts


----------



## Angelic

Good luck  See, that's why walking in is always better. Now he knows you are knowledgeable but its even better that you have stuff in common,that gives you an advantage


----------



## ThaChingster

I just applied to a few stores in my neighbourhood, 2001audiovideo, tiger direct, le baron, etc.

And when I got home... I realized i handed in the wrong copy of my resume - it was the one with the fish information ....

How embarrassing


----------

